# Thoughts on Mad Max:Fury Road? [spoilers]



## moustachecroc (Jun 26, 2015)

Personally when I saw the film about a month ago I ADORED it and to this day a promotional poster stays on my lock screen and a 20x30 poster is plastered to my wall. I thought the cgi being sparsely used was a perfect idea for such a hardcore film. Using the terrain that they had been given and actually building monsterous cars was badass to say the least. Furiosa was also my favorite character. A lot of the time you will get "strong" female characters put on screen for the male gaze but Furiosa (along with the other elderly warrior women) did not give me any red flags that they were purely objects. These were actually fleshed out characters that you could connect with and not just focus on their breasts. Overall, my favorite aspect of the movie is that it showed, not told. Instead of lengthy scenes of exposition, the audience was able to gather what this society was like, how it worked, what the hell was going on, and who the hell these people were with very minimal dialogue. 

Did any of you enjoy it as much as I did?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 26, 2015)

I enjoyed it too much for my own good.


But there was already a righteous discussion thread about the movie. It's not terribly old, but it's not fresh either: 

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1376839-Mad-Max-Hype-er-Thread


Yo, mods! Can we join these two threads? Personally, I'd like to talk a little more about _Mad Max_.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 26, 2015)

Please use the original thread. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1376839-Mad-Max-Hype-er-Thread


----------

